# Galco or Highnoon?



## grey-wolf

I'm down to these two holster makers and was looking for any thoughts on them. I found a holster for my M&P by Galco, the conealable belt holster which looks very nice for the price 80.00. Then I also found the Topless by Highnoon which does not look bad either, and it has extra options like lined or in Horsehide. I can get the Galco shipped in a couple days or wait about three months for the H/N holster. I guess the real question is who do you think provides the better quality holster from the two? Thanks for any info.


----------



## VAMarine

The concealable belt holster isn't bad at all, I like a lot of Galco's products, but some of them are not that great.

I have a concealable belt holster that I used for a while, but when I sold the gun the holster went on loan to my Dad, I wouldn't have passed it on if it weren't a good holster. The High Noon Topless looks good and does have a tension adj. screw which I like, but it's not an option that everyone wants/needs.

I think you'll be happy with either one, I guess it just depends on how long you want to wait, you could always order both the Galco and try it out while waiting for the HighNoon, and decide which you want to keep and eBay the other.

While I haven't had a High Noon, they get good reviews and appear to be well made, the higher end Galco stuff is good quality, and I'd put their Concealable Belt Holster up there in the quality dept.

I want to say the Concealable belt holster is 20-25 degrees (FBI) cant, while the Topless is more neutral at 15 degrees, I prefer a more neutral cant to my holsters so of the two I'd probably go High Noon, if you like the Topless' options, you might also like the Galco Avenger as it is more neutral in cant, still offers the tension adj. screw and is a nice holster, but it's slots only come in 1.75" and while it still fits ok on a 1.5" belt, the vertical play is annoying when drawing, I suppose I could get some spacers for the rig, but it was never _that big _of an issue.


----------



## bruce333

I have IWB holsters from both. I'd say the quality is about equal.

The High Noon was tight to start off with. I had to wrap a plastic bag around the gun and let it sit for a couple days to loosen it up.

The Galco was a perfect fit from day one.

I've used both for over 3 years now and they have held up very well. They have picked up a little blue tint here and there from my jeans, but otherwise show very little wear.



VAMarine said:


> I think you'll be happy with either one, I guess it just depends on how long you want to wait, you could always order both the Galco and try it out while waiting for the HighNoon, and decide which you want to keep and eBay the other.


+1


----------



## TOF

I can vouch for Galco also. I have several of theirs and have been pleased with all.

I prefer the Summer Comfort IWB as it holds the gun closer than the Concealable. I have this thing about the butt of a gun rubbing my inner arm all the time. It rubs with the concealable but not the Summer Comfort.

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1

My wife and I have tried and reviewed both Galco and High Noon products. Both holsters we reviewed were of excellent quality, and both fit well.
I suggest that, if time is an issue, get the Galco. Otherwise, it's a tossup.

If you choose Galco, send a PM to *Old Padawan*, on this forum, and ask about availability and shipping. He works for Galco, and can take your order.


----------



## grey-wolf

Thanks folks, i'm gonna decide and order this weekend. I'm leaning towards the Galco due to not having to wait so long to get it and plus it will leave me the extra money needed to order a instructors belt as well.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I have heard good things about Raven holsters. Then NTAC which is basically the same thing as a raven that is about the same just slightly cheaper. Something else to consider I guess.


----------



## cougartex

Galco is the only holster I own.


----------



## dondavis3

I own several Galco holsters and have been very please with them.

:smt1099


----------

